# Baby's nail ripped off!



## shershine (Feb 23, 2003)

I am so worried about my 3-month-old dd. I was cutting her nails and somehow it got stuck and I ripped the entire nail off of one of her fingers!







She barely batted an eye, though. She doesn't seem in pain at all but I am really worried about infection and such. It's not bleeding or anything it just looks really raw. What do I do? Does she need to see a doctor (we try to go only when really necessary)? I want to cry now, I feel like the worst mommy! Her dad thinks I am totally overacting. He was actually yelling at me about it saying how bad it was that I was upset over it and I was going to cause her to be one of those kids that was afraid of everything. WTH? I'm not like that at all. Help please!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My 4 month old's toenail got caught on the seam in his jammies when he was about a month old. I felt SO bad, and had the doc check it when we were in his office. He said it was fine and to just make sure it got air. It healed up within a couple of weeks and a new nail is already in all the way. She'll be fine, momma.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I think it is entirely normal to be so upset. I freaked out when my baby rolled off the couch and my husband finally told me that my crying was upsetting her more than the fact that she rolled off the couch.

I don't have any advice about what to do, other than keep it clean. I'm glad your baby seemed to be OK with it.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

My baby ripped her nail off when she was learning to walk & was pushing a doll stroller around (oh how girly!)







We cleaned it out with soapy water & let it get air. She sucks bandaids off anyway







. As it started to grow back, we had to keep clipping it very short b/c it was jagged. It took a few weeks to fill in completely. At first, she was in LOTS of pain, but by day 2 she seemed fine.

Good luck and


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

My ds lost a fingernail too. I think it's just one of those things that happens. I was freaked out too . . worrying about infection and all but it healed up just fine and very quickly too. I'm sure your babe will do just fine. Try not to worry too much mama.


----------



## shershine (Feb 23, 2003)

Okay, I'm feeling a bit better now. It will grow back, she will be fine...I just need to keep repeating that to myself!







I still can't believe that I did that, though.







:


----------

